# Albaraccin in Spain, anyone been?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are thinking of stopping at Albaraccin in Spain on our journey home, has anyone stayed at the municipal there? If so, what is it like? is there anything to see in the area, and are the pitch sizes okay?

thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Cavaqueen,
We have stayed at Camping Ciudad de Albarracin twice and really enjoyed it. First time stayed two nights so we could explore the historical walled town of Albarracin which is about a 10 minute walk away. Really interesting place so would recommend visiting it.
The site has a bar/restaurant with free wifi and modern toilet and shower blocks which were very clean. It also has a room where you can go and barbecue. The pitches are separated by trees so you just have to be a bit careful when pitching up as some of the branches are a bit low. The pitches seem to be different sizes but you can walk round the site and choose which one you want.
Both times we visited it was fairly quiet as it was out of season but would imagine it could get fairly busy at holiday times. The drive from the motorway is about 20km but the scenery once you get into the valley is lovely. 
Hope you enjoy your stay there.
Frizzy


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

We went there in 2010 and agree with frizzy. If you don't have an RV you should fit ok.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

We have also been twice ~ Very nice, if the cafe is open on site you can get bread in the mornings. Lovely town, depending on when you go it can be quiet, local restaurants excellent or there is a BBQ house on site you can use. very freindly and quiet and nice pitches. Loos clean too.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Been twice, endorse everything said above, very interesting to walk around the tiny streets in the town, plus the museum. Also some caves a couple of miles away worth a visit.


----------

